# 2 Tone finish on Knockdown wall



## E.Quint (Nov 25, 2018)

For a 1910 fireplace in my home. Water damaged plaster was repaired and I’m going to prep and repaint. It’s been 30+ years since the last paint job and if memory serves me right, the walls were first painted with a dark brown base coat using a heavy nap roller. The application technique for the cream colored topcoat is what’s getting me...I can’t recall if a specialty roller or simply foam brushes were used. As you can see from the detail photo, the recesses in the knockdown stay Brown and the topcoat hits the high areas.
Any ideas on how the topcoat was applied? Thanks!


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

For best results, I would hire a professional painter.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Probably just a 1/4" roller, rolled off as much as possible with very light pressure. You could also go back and redo some of the dark brown, and roll the white on it. It would probably be best to get the thickest paint you can too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

